# كثير من وقته / أوقاته



## Afsar

أيتهما جملة صحيحة

هو يمضي كثير من وقته / أوقات مع أصدقائه في الملعب

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## Matat

هو يمضي كثيرًا من وقته مع أصدقائه في الملعب


----------



## abdu-ki

you can say : 
هو يمضي الكثير من وقته
هو يمضي كثيرا من وقته 
هو يمضي كثيرا من أوقاته 
هو يمضي الكثير من أوقاته 
هو يمضي الكثير من الوقت 
هو يمضي كثيرا من الوقت


----------

